
Wanna Start Your *mail.com Service? You’ll Have To Buy It From Ad Farmers - breily
http://mashable.com/2008/06/19/mail-ad-farmers/
======
maurycy
Author means ?mail.com or .mail.com, obviously. hpr8923my973n2487382y8mail.com
is still available.

~~~
llimllib
I totally clicked on the "1 comment" link to make this comment, just to find
that it was already the only comment.

